# Look what we received from Kim & Nissa!



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Kim made the most *adorable* dresses and matching bows for Susie & Sadie, and sent them to us as a gift!!! I can't get over how adorable these dresses are! I love, love, love the button theme she came up with, even adding little buttons along the waist! They are truly _cute as a button_!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 


























































Kim, I just can't thank you enough! You are so sweet and thoughtful _and_ incredibly talented. We absolutely *love* the dresses!!!
:heart: :heart: :ThankYou: :heart: :heart:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Your girls are sooo adorable! Are they siblings? because they look exactly alike!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What gorgeous models you have wearing such pretty spring dresses! :wub: I swear your girls are twins, lol.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Your girls are just precious! They look very nice in their new dresses.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Cute :wub: :wub: :wub: Kim is so talented!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

The dresses and the girls are beautiful!! :wub: :wub: That was really sweet of Kim and Nissa.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are so sweet! And what a nice gift to receive! They do look alot alike dont' they??? of course mom knows who's who.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Kim, the dresses and bows are just beautiful! I love the little button detail on the waist. S & S - you are some of the most beautiful models that I have seen in a long time - yellow really compliments your beautiful hair


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

lovely of kim and nissa :wub: the girls look adorable :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww those are some sweet dresses and even sweeter girl :wub2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 5 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757770


> Your girls are sooo adorable! Are they siblings? because they look exactly alike![/B]


Thank you! Yes, they are related...they're half-sisters (same father but different mothers), but they were born two years apart. They do look quite a bit alike, but each have their own different little personalities. :wub: 

Thank you all so much for the sweet replies! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what adorable dresses and girls :wub: Is that buttons on the fabric? Kim where did you find it, I need to make a dress for B&B


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i just love your girls.they are so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Apr 5 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757879


> what adorable dresses and girls :wub: Is that buttons on the fabric? Kim where did you find it, I need to make a dress for B&B[/B]


I bought it at a local quilt shop. I had the idea of a button themed dress and to put buttons around the waist for a long time but could never find the fabric but then just recently stumbled upon it. If you'd like me to get you some, I can check to see if they have anymore. Let me know.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Apr 5 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757879


> what adorable dresses and girls :wub: Is that buttons on the fabric? Kim where did you find it, I need to make a dress for B&B[/B]


I bought it at a local quilt shop. I had the idea of a button themed dress and to put buttons around the waist for a long time but could never find the fabric but then just recently stumbled upon it. If you'd like me to get you some, I can check to see if they have anymore. Let me know.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Allison, I'm so happy you like them and they looking darling on the girls! They were so much fun to make! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Apr 5 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757914


> Allison, I'm so happy you like them and they looking darling on the girls! They were so much fun to make! :wub:[/B]


Thank you again, Kim! You are just amazing, and I can't thank you enough! :hugging:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Cute as a button is a PERFECT description <3 That was such a sweet gift!!! Your babies look like adorable fluffy twins :wub: I wish my Lucy would consent to being dressed up.... luckily I have a baby girl on the way that will be a TOTAL fashionista!!! :wub:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Apr 5 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757914


> Allison, I'm so happy you like them and they looking darling on the girls! They were so much fun to make! :wub:[/B]


You did an AMAZING job :thumbsup: ....Any chance you know how to make baby dresses to?!?!?!?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The girls look beautiful in their new dresses. 
That's such a cute theme and Kim did a great job on them. 
Loved the pictures!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, the girls look adorable :wub: 

That was so very sweet of Kim. She is definatley talented. Those dresses are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Awww they look amazing!!
Yellow is their color :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Those dresses are adorable


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (puppylucy @ Apr 5 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757950


> Cute as a button is a PERFECT description <3 That was such a sweet gift!!! Your babies look like adorable fluffy twins :wub: I wish my Lucy would consent to being dressed up.... luckily I have a baby girl on the way that will be a TOTAL fashionista!!! :wub:[/B]


Thank you very much! And congratulations on your baby girl!!! :wub: 

Thank you everyone for such sweet comments! :heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Those dresses are adorable...and so are the models. They make a beautiful matching pair!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... just adorable matching dresses!! Luv it!! :wub2: :wub2: Kim, great job on the dresses! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Beautiful little girls in beautiful little dresses. Nice work Kim. Those two are just precious.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What gorgeous dresses! That was very sweet of Kim. And of course Susie and Sadie make perfect models!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, cute as can be! I love yellow on malts


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The dresses are so pretty,I love that shade of yellow. Susie :wub: & Sadie :wub: look gorgeous, & I love their little together poses.SOOOOOO cute.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Kim did an amazing job on the dresses!!! :thumbsup: They are too cute!!! :heart: Your models are adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Impeccable dressed...and groomed...your girls are gorgeous!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I LOVE the yellow on the girls!!!! Kim....GREAT JOB!!!!! The dresses are so perfect for Spring! :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all again for the lovely compliments on my girls in their beautiful Kim creations!!! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: What gorgeous dresses for such gorgeous little princesses!! I am sorry I am posting so late, we were away in New Orleans...I LOE THOSE DOGGIES AND DRESSS!! x0x0x0 N :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

susie and sadie are both adorable!! :wub: 

they both look so immaculately groomed, too! i love that second picture most. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Apr 7 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758790


> :wub: What gorgeous dresses for such gorgeous little princesses!! I am sorry I am posting so late, we were away in New Orleans...I LOE THOSE DOGGIES AND DRESSS!! x0x0x0 N :wub:[/B]


Awww, Thank you, Nanci! I'm glad to see you back...I hope you had a wonderful trip!  


QUOTE


> susie and sadie are both adorable!! :wub:
> 
> they both look so immaculately groomed, too! i love that second picture most. :wub:[/B]


Thank you! The second picture is my favorite, too. :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Susie and Sadie look beautiful!


----------

